# PS4 Slim o PS4 Pro?



## Crox93 (11 Agosto 2017)

Ciao ragazzi stavo pensando di comprarmi la PS4 (finalmente  )
Ho visto che esiste la PS4 Pro che costa 100/120 euro in più circa rispetto alla PS4 Slim.
Vale la pena? Oppure sono 100 euro "buttati"?
Premetto che ho un buon televisore ma niente 4k ma semplice 1080


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2017)

La mia ultima console è stat la WII.. che bei ricordi


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi stavo pensando di comprarmi la PS4 (finalmente  )
> Ho visto che esiste la PS4 Pro che costa 100/120 euro in più circa rispetto alla PS4 Slim.
> Vale la pena? Oppure sono 100 euro "buttati"?
> Premetto che ho un buon televisore ma niente 4k ma semplice 1080



Diciamo che la ps4 slim non è altro che una versione aggiornata della ps4 normale, mentre la ps4 pro è una versione potenziata della ps4 normale. La ps4 pro diciamo che viene sfruttata al massimo nel 4k, ma anche nel full hd va benissimo, anzi, è perfetta perchè va molto meglio della ps4 normale, c'è un frame-rate decente e molto più stabile. E poi se vuoi giocare con il visore, tutta la vita PS4 pro. Poi dipende anche dallo spazio che hai a disposizione, la pro è molto massiccia e più grande rispetto ad una slim. Io andrei di pro, dato che da ora in avanti tutti i giochi che usciranno saranno ottimizzati per questa console. La slim non è altro che una ps4 normale ma più piccola.

ps: ma un bel pc da gaming no?


----------



## Crox93 (12 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la ps4 slim non è altro che una versione aggiornata della ps4 normale, mentre la ps4 pro è una versione potenziata della ps4 normale. La ps4 pro diciamo che viene sfruttata al massimo nel 4k, ma anche nel full hd va benissimo, anzi, è perfetta perchè va molto meglio della ps4 normale, c'è un frame-rate decente e molto più stabile. E poi se vuoi giocare con il visore, tutta la vita PS4 pro. Poi dipende anche dallo spazio che hai a disposizione, la pro è molto massiccia e più grande rispetto ad una slim. Io andrei di pro, dato che da ora in avanti tutti i giochi che usciranno saranno ottimizzati per questa console. La slim non è altro che una ps4 normale ma più piccola.
> 
> ps: ma un bel pc da gaming no?



Ti ringrazio per la risposta, quindi anche FIFA 18 ci sarà per la PS4 Pro?


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, quindi anche FIFA 18 ci sarà per la PS4 Pro?



I giochi sono gli stessi, non vi è differenza.
Ricordo che ne parlammo tempo fa di fifa 18 per ps3, son contento che tu sia passato al lato oscuro


----------



## Crox93 (12 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> I giochi sono gli stessi, non vi è differenza.
> Ricordo che ne parlammo tempo fa di fifa 18 per ps3, son contento che tu sia passato al lato oscuro



Ok ti ringrazio delle info, penso opterò per la Pro 
Eh si alla fine ho visto che Fifa 18 per la PS3 sarebbe stato un mero aggiornamento delle rose
Allora basta ho deciso di fare l'investimento così da prendere fifa 18 + ps4 pro e modernizzarmi


----------

